# One of the more classic Shelby moments.....



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 22, 2011)

Alright, need a new topic/thread in here....

Can't forget the episode where the first shot of Shelby is him waking up in bed, lifting his pistola (presumably, a .44 mag)....which he, obviously, has in-hand as he sleeps :msp_ohmy: ....and fires it, nonchalantly, into the wall just ahead of the bed....

Perhaps, someone can scout up the episode on youtube, and post the link here.

Anyone else remember at least one bullet-hole in the wall of your bedroom....even if it was in your youth...?...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## banshee67 (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;lScxwpj7Uno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lScxwpj7Uno[/video]


----------

